# Anywhere in London that does hycosy for under £400?



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I recently had a failed IUI and have been advised to have a hycosy by my clinic before my next treatment.

Ill be paying privately. Is there anywhere in London that does hycosy scan for under £400?

Thanks


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Heidi

The London Fertility Centre does them for £425 http://www.lfc.org.uk/sites/default/files/upload/lfc_new_price_list_10_0.pdf

And another for £400 http://www.fertility-academy.co.uk/fees/#

KA xxx
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Heidi33 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks v much


----------

